# Favorite Irish stallions for breeding upper level event prospects?



## TheEventer (24 November 2012)

Who are your favorite Irish Sport Horse stallions for breeding future upper level event prospects? Semen should still be available on the market for purchase.  Thanks!


----------



## Eothain (24 November 2012)

Puissance. Top non-retired ISH stallion available at stud. Ranked #9 in the WBFSH sire rankings for 2012.
Alternatively, Irish based warmblood stallion Ricardo Z is the #4 on the WBFSH list with only Heraldik, Cruising and Master Imp ahead of him and they're no longer available.


----------



## cruiseline (25 November 2012)

Eothain said:



			Puissance. Top non-retired ISH stallion available at stud. Ranked #9 in the WBFSH sire rankings for 2012.
Alternatively, Irish based warmblood stallion Ricardo Z is the #4 on the WBFSH list with only Heraldik, Cruising and Master Imp ahead of him and they're no longer available.
		
Click to expand...

I am amazed you actually managed to slip 4 other horses in along with the MIGHT 

CRUISING

well done Eothian


----------



## seabsicuit2 (25 November 2012)

Dont personally know enough about current stallions but OBOS Quality is very popular - some elite riders are buying a lot of his stock. Cult Hero? Puissanace?

As for me my favourite one would be Royal Concorde- not fashionable yet but I have one yearling by him out of a TB mare. 
Royal concorde crossed with a TB mare will make the offspring just over 70% thoroughbred and R.C seems to pass on his super jumping, total bravery and quickness of mind to all his stock. If you watch his youtube videos of him winning the Hamburg/Hickstead Speed Derbies he is so quick, nimble and athletic and just skims round his courses in a lovely easy rhythm, he is so brave yet very carefull and rideable. Exactly what you want in a good cross country horse!! If people are to use a SJ stallion to produce an eventer, I cant abide using stallions that are slow and heavy in the air and almost look too 'big' in their way of going/jumping to be negotiating cross country courses well. Especially with today's XC being so technical you have to have something quick,nippy and rideable.

My yearling moves very well too so that is also a bonus, although I dont think R.C would be used to improve movement necessarily. You'd have to make sure that the mare moved well. 

Also his damline is the best in Ireland! Several of his brothers out of the same mare are International Showjumpers, also standing as stallions- I think Carmena Z went to the Olympics. the Dam/ Grand Dam also International SJ'ers as are all the Aunts/Uncles/Cousins!

Lecture over- just like to promote this stallion, as its fun to use something different from what the fashion is, and a stallion that may take off in the years to come!


----------



## LEC (25 November 2012)

Depends on what mare Puissance is used on as I have seen some complete dogs by him. I think he needs a quality TB mare. 

My favourite at the moment is Harlequin Du Carel - he produces a horse that really jumps and is quite long legged and refined. I have seen some smashing sorts by him and not yet been disappointed. 

I am intrigued by the colt (Is it called Jackaroo?) that William Micklem has because its breeding is impeccable. Its a full brother to High Kingdom and Mandiba. I understand it had a field accident which means it will never compete but that would not put me off.

I used to really like Rantis Diamond but had a very long chat with someone who had one which was an amazing horse but sadly had to be PTS and they looked at lots and none had the quality of theirs. They said the quality was varying.

I like VDL Arkansas bloodlines but not seen any stock by him.


----------



## gadetra (25 November 2012)

Pointiliste is a fantastic moving TB, the best I have seen in the flesh. Stands as a replacement for Master Imp  and what the Hattons don't know about top event breeding isn't worth knowing! I think I will go to either him or Jackaroo next spring with my Supermare!


----------



## bonmahonsporthorses (26 November 2012)

Have a look at the newly approved Thoroughbred Stallion Ansiei, Theres a video of him on the internet if you do a search of his name.


----------



## Luci07 (26 November 2012)

What are peoples thoughts on French Buffet and Watermill Swatch? I have seen some very nice horses out of them albeit at the beginning of their event career..


----------



## Bantry (27 November 2012)

Puissance
Kings Master
Kiltealy Spring (deceased?)




LEC said:



			I like VDL Arkansas bloodlines but not seen any stock by him.
		
Click to expand...

Seen lots of his progeny and don't like their temperment, anyway he's not Irish


----------



## TJP (28 November 2012)

Luci07. Unfortunately French Buffett has passed away.


----------



## Luci07 (28 November 2012)

TJP said:



			Luci07. Unfortunately French Buffett has passed away.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I have only just started seeing his stock around!


----------



## TJP (28 November 2012)

I have a lovely 2 year old by him out of a cloverhill mare.


----------



## Luci07 (29 November 2012)

Hands up. Interested as I too have one (5 yr old) and had not come across him before. TJP.. mine will have similar breeding to yours then as also CH in his dams line. Mine is one of the nicest natured horses I have ever come across. Has his moments but very kind. Watermill Swatch as a friend had looked at him and I thought, that on paper, his record and toughness was impressive. Particularly with his proven success in switching across different disciplines and now seeing his stock out and about.


----------



## TJP (3 December 2012)

Luci07  I finally have broadband again (I shall not rant about BT!!).  I ho[pe you got my PM although when I send from my phone I am never sure they go.  Your boy looks lovely, and very well turned out.


----------



## BrightSpark (4 December 2012)

A lot of people talk highly of Ramiro B. 

Ricardo Z in not rated by alot of people in Ireland, but I have seen a lot I like by him and the results seem to speak for themselves. 

Have only heard of one horse by Kings Master to go advanced and he has been around for some time now.

Seen a few nice young horses by Cougar.

Havent seen any young horses by French Buffet that really jump

What are your views on Chacoa, Lux Z, Cruise on, Silvano, Ars Vivendi & VDL Cancun?


----------



## Mickyjoe (4 December 2012)

BrightSpark said:



			A lot of people talk highly of Ramiro B. ?
		
Click to expand...

Sire of Ballynoe Castle RM. 



BrightSpark said:



			Ricardo Z in not rated by alot of people in Ireland, but I have seen a lot I like by him and the results seem to speak for themselves. ?
		
Click to expand...

Not always the most straightforward horses, but can be very talented and good looking. There were a LOT of mares put to him, so in sheer numbers alone, there would have to be some good ones. 



BrightSpark said:



			What are your views on Chacoa, Lux Z, Cruise on, Silvano, Ars Vivendi & VDL Cancun?
		
Click to expand...

All Luxes seem to have superb jumps and good temperaments. 

Some absolutely fabulous young horses by OBOS Quality and Harlequin du Carel. So many times I see a young horse that I really like the look of it seems to be by one of them.


----------



## BrightSpark (4 December 2012)

OBOS Quality they all seem to have a serious jump but alot of them are very down hill, what are their temperaments like?


----------



## Luci07 (4 December 2012)

BrightSpark said:



			.

Havent seen any young horses by French Buffet that really jump
		
Click to expand...

Hope mine will disprove that. He has a really good natural jump and uses himself well. He is as careful behind as he is in front and as he is really short coupled can really ping which takes a bit of sitting on. For a relatively big horse he rides like a pony.


----------



## Mickyjoe (4 December 2012)

OBOS Quality Progeny eventing in ireland: 
http://www.eventingireland.com/horses/ancestors.asp?action=details&type=sire&id=1704


----------



## TJP (4 December 2012)

BrightSpark said:



			Havent seen any young horses by French Buffet that really jump

QUOTE]

Im hoping I have one, he's only 2 but showing a nice shape so far - time will tell & in the meantime I can dream  .  FB has only had foals on the ground in Ireland since 2007, again time will tell but if he was still around I would use him based on our 2 year old and a few others I have seen.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Eothain (5 December 2012)

OBOS Quality stock can be a touch downhill from time to time but have you seen what they do when you ask them to get up in the air?


----------



## BrightSpark (5 December 2012)

I know they are unreal jumpers, Eothain interested in your views on the stallions below.

Chacoa, Lux Z, Cruise on, Silvano, Ars Vivendi & VDL Cancun?


----------



## Eothain (5 December 2012)

Chacoa.
Haven't dealt with any of his stock. Saw him last year when I was using Lancelot and OBOS Quality. Beautiful horse. Real blood. I was told that some breeders who went down to use Oke Boy often ended up using Chacoa and Sunny Boy instead because they're so blood. Chacoa is on the verge of becoming fully approved on the merits of his proeny so obviously a good horse.

Lux Z.
I love him. Beautiful horse. Already a proven sire of showjumpers and dressage horses. Quirky temperaments for sure but hey talent makes up for everything.

Cruise On.
Good horse and probably very under rated and under used. He's bred a 4* eventer and several good showjumpers but hasn't got enough support to really be influential. He's getting more popular in his old age and siring the winner of the 6/7 Year Old Cavan Classic this year is no mean feat. He'll benefit greatly from Cian O'Connor riding that Castellana mare and selling her to America.

Silvano.
Gets lots of good lookers. Real sire of show horses. I haven't seen too many by him out competing but you'd often see his name mentioned in the breeding of show horses.

Ars Vivendi.
Quite excited to see what his effect on the ISH population is. I really like him but have seen some smaller horses by him and think that he really needs a tall, leggy blood horse. It's worked with H&M Actrice and Aktion Pur Z. He's too heavy set to deal with mares with loads of Draught breeding.

VDL Cancun.
I know nothing!!


----------



## gadetra (5 December 2012)

on Chacoa I have never seen one I didn't like. All I have seen of him (6) have been tall well made animals. Very impressive looking individuals. Wouldn't mind using him myself. He's a blood horse that puts good movement into things. 
I wonder why he's not approved now though, or waited untill his progeny results approve him.Was he just not presented or assessed?
Although in another completely seperate argument it would be a great if flawed system of approval if that were always the case!!


----------



## Eothain (5 December 2012)

He didn't compete long enough to get to the level of competition to be approved. Another couple of good results from a couple of his high performing progeny and he'll be in.
Interestingly, I think it's his Eventing progeny that are gaining his approval for him


----------



## gadetra (6 December 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised. All that I have seen are bit, long rangy blood types, very much in the eventing mould. It's good to know he passed the vet anyway!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (27 December 2012)

seen some nice ones by harlequin du carel


----------



## CaleruxShearer (27 December 2012)

Eothain said:



			OBOS Quality stock can be a touch downhill from time to time but have you seen what they do when you ask them to get up in the air?
		
Click to expand...

My ex has just bought a 4 yo but OBOS Quality from Ireland, it has a serious serious jump in it and a nice attitude to the fences. It didn't massively inspire me when I rode it on the flat though. I haven't jumped it but I've watched him jump on his own and with his instructor. Only thing I (and instructor) thought was that if anything it's slightly *too* brave of that makes sense? It seriously jumps but will go off literally any stride and doesn't have the greatest amount of self preservation. It's not a nasty horse in the stable by anyones imagination but it's not particularly friendly or affectionate either.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (27 December 2012)

Eothain said:



			Ars Vivendi.
Quite excited to see what his effect on the ISH population is. I really like him but have seen some smaller horses by him and think that he really needs a tall, leggy blood horse. It's worked with H&M Actrice and Aktion Pur Z. He's too heavy set to deal with mares with loads of Draught breeding.
!!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this - I saw one in Ireland in February by ARS Vivendi that I absolutely LOVED, it moved and had a proper jump in it. It was however, a nightmare to break apparently. A real professionals horse that got very wound up very quickly and easily. Obviously this is only one horse I'm talking about so they may not all be like this! He does seem to produce some gorgeous types though


----------



## Eothain (29 December 2012)

Yeah, Ars Vivendi is pretty popular with the show men alright. He's getting some really really good lookers. Hell, even if they do get wound up a little bit, which I'm not saying they do, it's not the end of the world. There's more to horse sport than leisure riders. Once they jump, all other quirks are forgiven ;-)

As for OBOS Quality. Yes, brave as lions. Just let them get somewhere around the take off spot and they'll look after the rest. Fantastic spirit


----------



## measles (30 December 2012)

I'd agree with others that Harlequin throws some super stock. In fact I don't think I've come across one I didnt like. 

Son's mare is by Lux Z out of an Animo mare so hot blood on both sides of the family. Nothing remotely Irish about her but a wonderful horse, super talented and affectionate but definitely not for a novice. Anything by Lux I've seen I've really liked, but perhaps I'm biased. 

We buy from Ireland and produce young event prospects and one of the nicest we have had was by Nigrasine out of a Lux mare. Nigrasine himself doesn't do a lot for me though. 

We currently have a Cult Hero gelding who moves and jumps really well but just a little plainer, much as the Cult Heros I've come across have been. 

We also have a Master Imp out of a Paris Lights mare and she rally moves and jumps as you'd expect. She is the exception to the often repeated Master Imp rumour and is kind and easy. 

I had an interesting chat with another HHO'er recently about our Tara Flight horses who both had a real conscience and knew where their legs were. With his breeding and build he'd be for very blood mares though. 

Not come across any OBOS Quality's but have only heard good things. The Chacoa's I have known all have the same heads and are long limbed, athletic horses though done have not been quite as easy as they might have been.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (30 December 2012)

measles said:



			I'd agree with others that Harlequin throws some super stock. In fact I don't think I've come across one I didnt like. 

Son's mare is by Lux Z out of an Animo mare so hot blood on both sides of the family. Nothing remotely Irish about her but a wonderful horse, super talented and affectionate but definitely not for a novice. Anything by Lux I've seen I've really liked, but perhaps I'm biased. 

We buy from Ireland and produce young event prospects and one of the nicest we have had was by Nigrasine out of a Lux mare. Nigrasine himself doesn't do a lot for me though. 

We currently have a Cult Hero gelding who moves and jumps really well but just a little plainer, much as the Cult Heros I've come across have been. 

We also have a Master Imp out of a Paris Lights mare and she rally moves and jumps as you'd expect. She is the exception to the often repeated Master Imp rumour and is kind and easy. 

I had an interesting chat with another HHO'er recently about our Tara Flight horses who both had a real conscience and knew where their legs were. With his breeding and build he'd be for very blood mares though. 

Not come across any OBOS Quality's but have only heard good things. The Chacoa's I have known all have the same heads and are long limbed, athletic horses though done have not been quite as easy as they might have been.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Harlequin for sale! (not advertising!!!!!!! I have put no details of said horse!)

They do make nice eventers though havnt evented mine


----------



## measles (30 December 2012)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			I have a Harlequin for sale! (not advertising!!!!!!! I have put no details of said horse!)

They do make nice eventers though havnt evented mine
		
Click to expand...

Ah, don't temp me!   Promised myself one one day


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (1 January 2013)

Haha she will be on h&h later. Cant say no more or ill be banned


----------



## deskbound (4 January 2013)

I've got one by Shannondale Sarco, and I'd buy another in a heartbeat. She's such a bright, cool cookie, a pleasure to have around the yard with a properly competitive spirit...


----------



## Lark (9 January 2013)

I have just stumbled across this thread and noted with interest that most of the stallions mentioned are not 'Irish' although can produce irish Bred.
Has foreign blood in the ISH become a non issue to the English market?
Interesting from an Irish breeders perspective (we do both by the way so purely out of interest).

Another point is that although there were some stunning horses the Go for Gold this year a huge proportion lacked the blood to gallop up the field never mind around a xc track at 2/3/4* level.
One Ars Vivendi in particular looked like he could enter the HW classes at Dublin.  I am sure he has an enormous jump but no place in an event sale.
Lines a bit blurred for me right now.


----------



## Zebe (16 May 2014)

gadetra..I know this is an old thread but just wondered how you got on with Pointiliste & Jackaroo? did you end up using any of them? 

Pointiliste is a fantastic moving TB, the best I have seen in the flesh. Stands as a replacement for Master Imp  and what the Hattons don't know about top event breeding isn't worth knowing! I think I will go to either him or Jackaroo next spring with my Supermare![/QUOTE]


----------



## no_no_nanette (17 May 2014)

Zebe said:



			gadetra..I know this is an old thread but just wondered how you got on with Pointiliste & Jackaroo? did you end up using any of them? 

Pointiliste is a fantastic moving TB, the best I have seen in the flesh. Stands as a replacement for Master Imp  and what the Hattons don't know about top event breeding isn't worth knowing! I think I will go to either him or Jackaroo next spring with my Supermare!
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

We visited Slyguff recently and were able to get to see Pointilliste - he really does fill the eye and is an impressive boy!  Another TB stallion that we saw on our trip and really liked was Financial Reward, who won the Croker Cup at Dublin Horse Show in 2011 (I think).  Super mover, and had retired sound from the track after an impressive series of wins and placings.  So obviously has the soundness and stamina which you would hope he would pass on.  I also love his pedigree - he has many of the US great sport horse sires in there, including Sharpen Up, Secretariat, Bold Ruler and Mr Prospector (just far enough back to be good!)


----------



## Dusty85 (18 May 2014)

Just seen this thread- I was wondering if anyone knew anything about Couvers Diamond or Boherdal Clover? 

Looking for a new youngster 4/5yo to bring on as an event horse. I've been thinking about going over to Ireland or getting one from a producer for a little while now and I've seen a nicely priced 5 yo old with the above breeding lines. Really nicely put togther, moves nicely in videos (not seen vids jumping yet) but has a huge jump in pics. 
I know a lot of Irish bred horses can be sharp, but I want something with a calm trainable attitude (don't we all!) 

I'm keen for something Irish but must be minimum half TB. 

If anyone knows of anything please feel free to pm me details.


----------



## Zebe (18 May 2014)

nanette...thanks for your info. I agree, re financial reward & he's  a super looking stallion, i just wasn't keen on a couple of his foals i saw last year but still a good possibility & would suit one of my mares. There is something very Wow about Pointilliste but disappointed to find he's only natural cover & i need AI! Jackaroo is AI, has anyone used him??!! 

Dusty - Boherdal Clover was or is used in the Army i think, he's a black 5 star stallion, not very big,  Couvers diamond boy is a 4 star eventing stallion, someone might have more info for you. i would personally go for a couvers diamond boy over boherdal clover by that is only my personal opinion. Also depends on the Dam. 

We visited Slyguff recently and were able to get to see Pointilliste - he really does fill the eye and is an impressive boy!  Another TB stallion that we saw on our trip and really liked was Financial Reward, who won the Croker Cup at Dublin Horse Show in 2011 (I think).  Super mover, and had retired sound from the track after an impressive series of wins and placings.  So obviously has the soundness and stamina which you would hope he would pass on.  I also love his pedigree - he has many of the US great sport horse sires in there, including Sharpen Up, Secretariat, Bold Ruler and Mr Prospector (just far enough back to be good!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Geema (13 January 2016)

BrightSpark said:



			OBOS Quality they all seem to have a serious jump but alot of them are very down hill, what are their temperaments like?
		
Click to expand...


I quite agree with your comments and the ones I have known have plenty of opinion and engine.


----------



## Luci07 (21 January 2016)

Zebe said:



			Couvers diamond boy is a 4 star eventing stallion, QUOTE

He isn't - are you mixing your stallions? He produces heavier stock as well.
		
Click to expand...


----------

